# Pro Tools 6.8 M-Pow, Driver & DAE errors



## jammack (Apr 17, 2005)

I have just installed Pro Tools 6.8 M-Powered. At the end of the install, it asks if I wanted to restart my computer, I cliccked yes. That window disappeared, but the program did not finish the install and reboot, it sat there. I closed the window and choose the "End Program" now selection and rebooted. When I launched the application, I got three errors in a row:

!.) Pro Tools has detected a driver install error. Pro Tools will continue to lauinch but may be slow to begin recording.

2.) DAE error - 1092 was encountered.

3.) A fatal exception has occured.
Pro Tools must exit.
A log file has been written to: C:\Program Files\Digidesign\Pro Tools\Pro Tools Utilities\ExceptionLogFiles\Log-127773787085000000.ptx

Can anyone help/guide me into fixing these issues?

I run WIN XP, 2.8 GHz, 1.5 GB RAM. My chipset is approved & I followed the "Required Windows Settings."

Frustrated,

JAMMACK


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Go to Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs and locate Pro Tools in the list, then click the Repair/Remove button. A dialog box appears, if it has the Repair option then select it, (else do the Remove and reboot, then do the install process again).

When installing software that requires rebooting to complete the install process, it is better to select the NO option and then do the Restart through the normal Windows Shutdown/Restart menu.


----------

